# what kind of piranha is this



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Does some one no what kind of piranha is this. I still don't no what it is.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I know for sure, 100% that it

is not supposed to be in the plants forum


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

i no can i change it


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

hello some one tell me what kind of piranha is it


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm about 97.89 percent sure you have a rhom there. Looks exactly like mine. Less of a red strip, but maybe due to lighting.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

1. This is the plant forum, why is this in here?
2. Black and rhom= the same thing.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Soldat said:


> I'm about 97.89 percent sure you have a rhom there.
> [snapback]900653[/snapback]​


I agree


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pics are too blurry to tell exactly but most likely S.Rhombeus.......

(try posting next time to the appropriate forum...







)


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm no expert....but that fish is a little too small to ID


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, I would definitely say that fish is too small to ID.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Need clear flank shot for proper ID. Wouldn't be right to guess. Possible S. Sanchezi.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

ok


----------

